# -um-



## iggyca

Quick question about -um- affix if it is used the same way as -in-. 

kinain (past)
kumain (past and future?)

What are the rules regarding this?


----------



## Chriszinho85

It is used a little differently than -in-.

_kumain_ (past, command, and infinitive)

_kumakain_ (present)

_kakain _(future)


----------



## rockjon

kumain is the past and infinitive form of kumain
kinain is the past form in kainin

There is a difference on how the verbs are used.  The ang case in kumain usually refers to the person who is eating.  This is verb form that can be transitive or intransitive (it can or can't take an object).

Ex: Kumain ako. I ate.
Kakain ako ng saging. I will eat bananas

In the kainin form, the ang case refers to the thing being eaten or it is the direct object. The actor or the thing doing the action uses a ng- case.

Ex: Kinain ko yung mansanas. I ate an apple.
kakainin ni frank ang lechon. Frank will eat roasted pig.


----------



## mapangarap

kainin, to be eaten
Kainin mo itóng gulay. Eat these vegetables.
How to use: [sentence [verb-object-focus kainin] [ng-agent natin] [ang-subject itó]]
kainin natin itó


kinakain natin. 
kinain na ba nilá? 
kainin na ninyó! 
kakainin sana niná Charina at nanay. 

Hindî pa akó kinakain. 
Hindî pa ba nilá kinain? 
Huwág na ninyóng kainin! 
Hindî sana ninyó kakainin!
​


RootAffixOngoing | PresentCompleted | PastFuturekaininkinakainkinainkakaininkinakain kó naman pô.kinain mo namán.kakainin sana niyá.kinakain ninyó.kinain palá nilá!baká kakainin nitó.Hindî kinakain niyán.kinain sana nitó.kakainin ba ng mga tatay at nanay?kinakain ngâ ni Kikò.kinain rin niyón.kakainin namán namín.kinakain raw niná Kikò at Charina.kinain ng tatay.Hindî natin kakainin.

 


kumain, to eat
Kumain na akó. Salamat. I already ate. Thank you.
How to use: [sentence [verb-actor-focus kumain] [ang-subject tayo] [ng-theme nitó]] 

kumakain tayo ng pinakbét. 
kumain na ba silá? 
kumain na kayó! 
kakain sana siná Charina at nanay. 

Hindî akó kumakain ng pinakbét. 
Hindî pa ba silá kumain? 
Huwág na kayóng kumain! 
Hindî sana kayó kakain!
​


RootAffixOngoing | PresentCompleted | PastFuturekainumkumakainkumainkakainkumakain namán pô akó.kumain ka namán.kakain sana siyá.kumakain kayó.kumain palá silá!Baká kakain itó.Hindî iyán kumakain.kumain sana itó.kakain ba ang mga tatay at nanay?kumakain ngâ si Kikò.kumain rin iyón.kakain namán kamí.kumakain raw siná Kikò at Charina.kumain ang tatay.Hindî tayo kakain.


----------

